# Three weeks



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Such beautiful little reds! How many do you have? And how many males vs. females? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

8 females and 4 males


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting - they are adorable!
Can you see different personalities in the pups yet?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They are just starting to emerge.. they are so cute there is one little girl that is just sucha a firecracker.. Scared of nothing and the first to come and say hi!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

bigredpoodle said:


> They are just starting to emerge.. they are so cute there is one little girl that is just sucha a firecracker.. Scared of nothing and the first to come and say hi!


Sounds like she'll be a delightful handful for future owners!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWWW! Thank you for a wonderful 'puppy fix' I love when they are first mobile and cute and clumsy!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You are very welcome It is my pleasure


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Makes me nostalgic for a puppy...adorable pups!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Makes me nostalgic for a puppy...adorable pups!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting your adorable puppies. Their kennel and beds are awesome. And you were blessed with so many.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thansk so much ! The blankets were made by me ! It was good therapy for me to create something with love for my babies...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We are 4 weeks today


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Too cute ! These babies are growing so fast and are pretty special !


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So adorable! I can put my nose to the screen and almost smell the puppy breff....*sigh*.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

4 weeks some shaved faces. First the clipper battery died then the camera LOL Definitely time to stop..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

weeks with faces and tails done and some feet... So willy at this age !


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They are so beautiful. Best Wishes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, those nicely shaven innocent faces are just irresistible! They're really growing up!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

sooo cute!!


----------

